# JSF SelectOneMenu mit Werten aus Bean vorbelegen



## Alex03 (13. Feb 2009)

Ich möchte ein eine SelectBox mit Werten aus einer Bean füllen. Wie kann ich die Select-Items definieren?
Meine Bean sieht so aus:


```
public class carBean {
	
	private String _car;
	
	public BearbeiterBean(String car){
		_car = car;
	}
	
	public carBean(){
		
	}
	
	 public String getCar() 
    {
    	return _car;  
    }
	 
	 public void setCar(String car)
    {
    	_car= car;
    }
}
```

und meine JSF:


```
<h:selectOneMenu id="selectOneCar" value="#{carBean.currentCar}"> 
  <f:selectItems value="#{carBean.carList}" />
</h:selectOneMenu>
```


----------



## Guest (13. Feb 2009)

Soweit ich das noch weiß gibt es da das SelectItem. Da kann man Label und Value setzen. Diese Itmes packst du dann in die Liste.


----------



## Luu (19. Feb 2009)

.jsp

<h:selectOne.....>
<f:selectItems value="#{bean.items}"/>
</h:selectOne...>

bean.java

List<SelectItem> lst = new ArrayList<SelectItem>();
SelectItem item = new SelectItem();
item.setLabel("bla");
item.setValue("bla");
lst.add(item);

public List<Selecitem> getItems(){
return lst;
}

...


----------

